# Coralife Super Skimmer and bubbles



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have Coralife Super Skimmer and in general it does good job. The only issue that really bothers me is the bubbles. It produces bubbles trough sponge diffuser. This is a normal working condition, but the tank does not look good with bubbles float around. The manual for the skimmer indicates that I must leave at least one inch gap between end of the inserted plastic diffuser and the sponge end. Tried all possible adjustments as diffuser sits in the sponge, but nothing helps. Any ideas?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Is the skimmer in the sump or hanging on the back of the tank?


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I had this skimmer before and I didn't like it. But I use to put littlebit of filter floss underneth the sponge, it helped a bit, but you got to wash it every 3-4 days. If the skimmer is hanging on the back be carefull I read that lot of people had trouble with it overflowing. 
thx violet


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Violet. It is HO the back.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The problem w/CL SS is the air to water ratio...it sucks in more water than it does air, thus the micro bubble issue.

*CAVEAT:* Do at your own risk:

The simplest fix is to use electrical tape and start covering half of the screened intake. Start from the screened body and finish at the slip so that the end is held in place by the pump volute so it doesn't unravel. to get a nice thick white bubble density in the skimmer body, I've covered to half of the furthest slotted section of the intake.

The hole of the "venturi" on the volute so frikking narrow it quickly gets clogged with salt/dust and unless you are cleaning it at least twice a week, you will risk overflowing/flooding in a HOB situation.

The next mod is to cut the airline attachment on the volute. Drill a larger hole for a 1/8" OD rigid airline tubing to be glued in place. Just be careful not to ruin the plastic "diverter" inside the volute that helps create the venturi effect.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, do at your own risk...as in, use the drain and run it to a REALLY large bucket until you see how the mod works for a few days 
(I can joke cuz I have one of these, too, and I really do like it most of the time, you just have to respect it's moodiness) 
You do have one with a drain plug, yes?



wtac said:


> The problem w/CL SS is the air to water ratio...it sucks in more water than it does air, thus the micro bubble issue.
> 
> *CAVEAT:* Do at your own risk:


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, SS has drain plug, but as always I think that overflowing will not happen on *my skimmer*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Wilson, I hope that by trying to introduce your secong advice, I will brock the skimmer and wife would not have a choice, but agree to put sump inside the stand

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

For us with sump the baffles can trap at least some of these microbubbles, but ideally you want the skimmer to produce little of it.

You can also try adding the "bubble trap" to it.. if Wilson's suggestion doesn't completely elminate bubbles.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, we all think that...then one day, out of nowhere... 
But if you're looking for an excuse for a sump, 5-10 gallons of water on the LR carpet could work. Didn't with my hubby, but who knows 

do it


sig said:


> Yes, SS has drain plug, but as always I think that overflowing will not happen on *my skimmer*


----------

